# 123 lets teach hydro. Step by step pic totorial on how to grow hydro



## Timmyjg6 (Jun 22, 2008)

Hi guys, i just wanted to show everyone my techniques for growing hydro. This is an easy/cheap way on growing hydro. So grab a few supplies and follow along.. If anyone has any questions just post them and i will try my best to answer them. Please don't be shy, your question could answer others...

So we are going to go in steps. If i miss something or don't explain it well just ask me and i will clear things up.


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jun 22, 2008)

On every step i will have a list of supplies needed to finish that step.

OK we will start with germination.
Supplies
2 small dinner plates
2 paper towels
2 seeds "however many you plan on starting"
I will be using Dutch Passions Fem Strawberry Cough
If you live in the states and are looking for a good place to purchase seeds i would order threw Dr.Chronic
LINK
Tap water

OK so gather all of your supplies.




​Now grab your paper towels and fold in half then in half again.




Now place them on the plates, thin run under the tap till soaked.








OK now throw your beans onto one plate, thin cover with the other paper towel and other plate.












Now throw on top of your refrigerator.




Now just wait. Check on them often and make sure that the paper towels don't dry out and don't fill with water. Just soaked/damped.​


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jun 22, 2008)

its about time we get a thread like this.you read my mind bro.im gonna request this to be a sticky.good lookin out bro


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jun 22, 2008)

OK so once your seeds crack and they have a white tap root coming out of them, they are ready for there 1" Rockwool Homes.

Supplies
Your seeds from the previous step
1" rockwool for each seed
Distilled Water
PH Down
PH Meter
Container for you to dunk your cubes into.
Others supplies that just help
Dropper "for your PH down"
Wisc "Mixing made easy"

If you need a wed site to get ANYTHING IM USING HERE ARE A FEW GOOD ONES YOU CAN TRUST.
htg supply
horticulture source
So lets gather all of our supplies




OK so first we are going to be mixing the rockwool conditioner. We are going to pre soak our rockwool for 1 hr in PH 5.5 water becouse rockwool comes usually in a pretty high ph. So lets get it to 5.5. Take your time and have patience. Do it right.

So first lets check our ph of the water.








So its about 6.7 from tap, so i add a few drops of PH down till i get 5.5. Making sure to not pass it. This is where you learn patience.








Shake Shake Shake!!




Pour




Check, keep this process going till you hit 5.5PH




So once you've got 5.5PH pour into whatever your going to let your rockwool chill in thin submerge and forget for at least an hour. Some do for longer but for me this works just fine. Just label your jug 5.5PH and tuck away till next time. You will need this in around 2 weeks when you transplant.




OK so an hour passes by and i am betting your pretty stoned. O well, me to. So next we pull the rockwools out of the water and squeeze all of the water out.




Now you need to mix up a batch of 5.8PH water. So Just go back threw the steps with a new jug and get it to 5.8. Now pour into your container you will dunk your cubes into, thin dunk your cubes into the water. Let sit for a moment.
​


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jun 22, 2008)

Thin gently squeze the run of the cube. Just a little gentle squeze.




Thin place thim into there new holmes for the next 2 weeks. I dont segest using humidity domes they are really not needed and couse stretch. I just used the plate that i germed in. Nowv grab a pen, your 2 dunked rockwool cubes and your seeds.




Get your pen and make a hole just big enogh to fit into just about 1/3rd the way down.




Thin scrape each seed to ontop of the rockwool cube. Make sure to be as gentle as posible.




Thin drop the seed into the hole with the white tap root facing down. And thin squeze the sides together to seal up. Make sure not light is getting in.




Now your olmost finished. Just throw under your veg lights. I use 2 2 bulb 4' florecent shop lights from walmart. They were only $8 a piece and worlk verry well. They dont come with lights but they are only $4 a pair. When your picking out the tubes get the ones with the highest lumen output.




Now your done with step 2.


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jun 22, 2008)

so wait,hold up...your growin more strawberry cough? lol your gonna have enough to mail me a bag now then right (j/p...no transactions allowed on the forum) =)  but i requested the sticky status from hick for ya.i already know your gonna have this thread lookin right.i'll bet your gonna get tired of takin and uploadin pics..but in here,a pic is worth a thousand words =)


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jun 22, 2008)

You know it bro...


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jun 22, 2008)

OK so every morning you need to go check on your little seedlings and give thim a nice dunk in 5.8 PH water. You shouldent have to dunk moor than once a day but thats under cfl's just dont let the cube dry out. You want it to get dry but still damp, thats when you dunk. So first we will mix up our daily dipping water. Just 5.8PH water.

Supplies
1 gallon of water in jug or with jug
PH down
PH meter
Others supplies that just help
I have a bowl that can fit a lil over a gallon of water. 
It comes in handy all the time.
Wisc "Shaky Shaky"
Dropper for PH down
Measuring cup "set your PH meter in for a moor stabalized reading"





So poor your gallon of water into a big bowl, and check the PH.




OK so its a little high. Nothin a few drops of PH down cant help.




Thin mixxy mixxy!




And i like to measure the PH with a little measuring cup. Becouse the ph fluctuates too much with the big bowl..








Once you hit 5.8PH thin poor back into the jug and label.












Now you have your dunking solution "5.8PH water"

​


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jun 22, 2008)

Ok we just mixed up the water now heres the easy part.

Supplies
5.8PH water
Cubes
Small bowl

Gether your supplies




Now poor your water into your bowl.




Now dunk your cubes in. Just let thim sit for a min. Thin a gentle squeze and back on the plates and under the lights till tom.




















​


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jun 22, 2008)

lol...this is exactly why you deserve most valuable poster...everything explained down to a T..i love it.  you got my vote for that mvp status bro-peace man


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jun 22, 2008)

this is exactly how one of my friends back in the day did it.he had a huge female in flower...and he was still dunking.he even used a plate like your doin.
but then his plant got stolen from his ex room mates..some douche bags he was helpin out with a roof over their head and what do they do...move out,then go to his house while he's at work and gank his plant...i guess thats what he gets for helpin out some acid heads...dont think he'd do that ever again. but yea bro..everything looks good.whats on the game plan for these babies...you just gonna keep dippin em or are they gonna have their own system?lol  so you have a strawberry cough in dirt and in rockwool..you think the potency will be any different growin em in the rockwool,as to the soil?


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jun 22, 2008)

Yeah, i just like researching and learning and helping others grow. I feel it should be decriminalized or not looked at the way the gov has programed Americans to look at it.


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jun 22, 2008)

i agree


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jun 22, 2008)

Over grow the Gov......!!!!!


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jun 22, 2008)

or in my case..have the gov pay for your equipment! =)


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jun 22, 2008)

As soon as they sprout get them as close to a CFL as possible. Just dunk daily till its time to transplant "around 2 weeks" But if your not sure when just stay tuned and follow along and i will do daily picture updates... And if your wanting to go ahead and order the same nutrients that i am ordering i will make a list.

If you dont have much money just grab some Ionic Grow, Bloom, Boost. LINK
But if you have the money get the goodies i will list them in order of importance.
Silica Blast from Botnacare
Sugar Daddy From B/C


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jun 22, 2008)

Thats it, make sure you have a PPM or EC meter also. Cant do hydro without them. Also grab 2 4" blocks per seed you plated. So if you have 2 seeds going like i do grab 4 4"x4"x4" rockwool cubes. Also try and pick up a roll of panda film or 6" rockwool covers... That should be it.. IDK, im high....


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jun 22, 2008)

whats on the menu? the recipe for success?


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jun 22, 2008)

Well kinda with a few changes. Throw in ionic nutrients and liquid silicon. And make up my own feeding chart. Guess you'll just have to wait to see....


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jun 23, 2008)

So your going to just repeat the last step for about 10-12 days or until the leaves start to turn a lighter shade of green. Don't rush this step, its important. If you follow along i will show you what to look for.

OK so the seeds cracked 2 days ago. And they have yet to sprout, but patiently waiting...




Nothing yet so i just dunked thin placed back under my lights.





Till next time folks! :lama::chillpill::bump::ccc::48:


----------



## benamucc (Jun 23, 2008)

How long do you veg under the 4 floros?  Guessing they're 40W daylight bulbs?  Great thread...


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jun 23, 2008)

I think they are 32 W bulbs daylight i don't worry about bloom bulbs. And it depends on how big you want them to get. One of these are going to be my mom. Whichever one looks the best. But later on i was going to give a few suggestions on dif systems you can put them into. You can go drip with a home made 5 gallon bucket drip system if you just wanted that one. You can go with rock-wool slabs with a drip system, you can go ebb n flo, bubbler, aero, or whatever you want. If ya'll have a system you want and a budget let me know and ill tell you what to get to build your system, o ya figure out how big you want the plant to get ahead of time... For example if you have a 400 W HPS you can grow 1 big plant thats bin LSTd "veged for say 1.5months", or do 4 that have each bin toped "vegged for about a month". or do like 8 that have not bin toped or tied "vegged for about 2 weeks"... There are just so many options. Do research and figure out what you want... Post any questions here. I am on 8-5 mon-fri during central time.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 23, 2008)

just the thread i was looking for mann, well anyways im starting my first dro setup bubbler style i got like 24 liter rubbermaid, 40 gallon pump figure wont hurt for more air, and a air rock.. do you think ill have eneough for 2 plants fully budded, or just one. What do you suggest for soilless medium, fertilizer,?and should i make my own pots out of 2 liters or just buy some?????


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jun 23, 2008)

Hay bro, ill get to you in a lil wile. Time to get off. But ill go hiking and find a wireless network and get on and help you out.


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jun 23, 2008)

i'd recommend ionic grow,bloom,and boost.definitly buy your own pots,theyre cheap.as far as medium,i'd run with a block or 2 of rockwool cubes on top of hydroton.


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jun 23, 2008)

check out timmys grow journals


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jun 24, 2008)

Hate to say this guys/gals i got busted. crazy ex called cops. yesterday went to jail, just got out. Ill tell ya l8r moor about the details.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2008)

what all went down they took your plants etc.. or just got cought on a misdmr charge... stay safe and look for flaws in the paperwork from the pigs or have a lawyer read over it you be suprised how bad they are spellin.


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jun 25, 2008)

Yeah so now my baby's are gone...Still waiting to hear from the 50 on what my situation is. They said just a mistaminer of marijuana possession.


----------



## BushyKush420 (Jun 26, 2008)

jeez  louise... that sucks timmy.. the one u were with when i first started helpin u, the one in the picture with ur lil kitten?? dang thats bogus.. 


 real bogus...    :holysheep: 

 good luck man hope you get off easy... is this your first offense..??


----------

